# APC BACK UPS RS 600 strange problem



## RAMA PRASAD (Sep 10, 2013)

friends suggestions required.
my ups gives a backup of max 1 min on power failure.
pc switches off on even minor power fluctuation. 
Yesterday on a fluctuations the pc switched off and the ups behaved very strangely. the power (LED) button started flickering very rapidly with a sound like small fan struck up.
I immediately tried to switch off the ups but not working. I removed the plug of ups from the power outlet and separated it from the rest as I felt it may blast or something. All this time it is still fluctuating/flickering. it continued for 5mins and then with a small normal beep, it switched off. I never used it again.
after this I saw moisture droplets on the led power button towards its inner side. I noticed the ups getting little heated up in the above process. may be the moisture is a result of humous weather.
I purchased it 30 months before.
I connect samsung tv (also using it as monitor) to the ups along with the cpu.
tv spec: Samsung 22inch AC 100-260V~ 50/60Hz 60W

now please tell what has gone wrong.
Thank you


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 10, 2013)

If you saw moisture in the unit and it's still under warranty, then get is checked.


----------



## RAMA PRASAD (Sep 10, 2013)

I am actually working in port blair, andaman island. so claiming a warrenty may be difficult. and I don't think apc gives a warrenty of 30 months on its ups. it may be two years.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 10, 2013)

RAMA PRASAD said:


> I am actually working in port blair, andaman island. so claiming a warrenty may be difficult. and I don't think apc gives a warrenty of 30 months on its ups. it may be two years.



In that cse, you may manually open the UPS and keep it open in a dry place so that any trace of humidity get's evaporated.


----------



## baiju (Sep 10, 2013)

May be the battery is getting week.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 10, 2013)

if you are trying to run a x4 955BE+6850+samsung 22" on a 30 months old 600VA ups then this is completely expected.i am actually surprised that you didn't faced issues from the beginning(probably because battery was new & you weren't stressing your pc).


----------



## RAMA PRASAD (Sep 10, 2013)

Yes I know its time to upgrade my ups. thinking of it.
I spoke to customer care and explained the whole thing. he said that when a ups faces a series of fluctuations it enters into self test mode where I tests itself and during this period it doesn't turn off even if we switch it off.
I don't know how far he is correct. he suggested to charge it for 16 hrs. so will check it tomorrow.


----------

